# Mac OSX USB printer problem



## Firebeast (Apr 2, 2008)

OK i just bought the Canon IP4500 usb printer and installed it on the mac following hte instructions to the letter. 

No printer is found and i cannot add it in the Printer list, cause theres no option for USB printer installation, only Appletalk, Bluetooth, and Windows Printing.

I have downloaded the latest drivers etc... but no luck 

As it is i dont like macs but now with a simple thing as this i dislike them even more.

Last resort is trying installing the printer on a Vista pc and see if it works, if it does then the mac is up to shit, if it does not install then the printer is up to shit.

Anyone had a similar problem maybe and how did you overcome it?


----------



## Firebeast (Apr 2, 2008)

OK dont worry lads i figured it out. I installed the printer on both a pc and the mac now, it seems the extension usb cable i have is a usb 1.1 cable and not usb 2.0 one so that is why neither hte pc and mac did not pick it up.

SO for future reference buy the correct extension cables if you need to extend the usb cable.


----------

